# Holding Rats by the Tail



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

Simple Question....

Does it hurt them?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

if you grab them by the base of the tail and they don't pull away or squirm, probably not. i still wouldn't do it unless absolutely necessary, like if they're about to fall off something or go somewhere they're not supposed to be going. it's very easy to deglove (strip the skin off) a rat's tail and they don't heal and it'll have to be amputated.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

Really? iv never heard of that, sounds nasty...the skin will come right off and all that will be left is bone or is there no bone in the tail? can a tail be broken like a human arm?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yep, it'll leave the bone exposed, and the skin doesn't grow back, so the tail would have to be clipped off wherever the bone was exposed. it's very easy to do on accident, like if your rat is about to run off somewhere and you grab their tail on accident and they pull.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

There is bone in the tail, but it looks/acts more like cartilage - its very flexible. It can easily be broken but they can also just be kinked due to not developing right in the womb. 

Heres a pic of a tail that has had the tip degloved.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Restraining a rat momentarily by the base of the tail is okay, but if your rats are friendly there's no reason to. It can cause dislocation and as everyone says a tail degloving. If you have ever seen anything like that you won't forget the chilling screams the injured rat makes from the pain it is in.  Its better to just not do it at all.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

And my picture was removed because.......?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ema-leigh said:


> And my picture was removed because.......?


It wasn't removed, it was still there, i think ratguide has some type of protection on their images so it doesn't show up.

Just link the case history or the page.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

it would show that your post was edited at the bottom of it if someone removed them.

ratguide has some sort of direct link/embedding prevention i guess.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh okay sorry, it was up for a good hour or so though last night.. how strange. 

Here is the link anyways: http://ratguide.com/health/figures/degloving_injury_figure_1.php


----------

